
Hacking iOS 8 Interactive Push Notifications with Emojis - nikunjk
https://hall.com/blog/hacking-ios-8-interactive-push-notifications-with-emojis/
======
pspeter3
This is a really cool way around the limitations of iOS. When Facebook added
thumbs up to Messenger for android it was awesome so I imagine that Hall is
trying to emulate that for business.

------
bretthellman
If you'd like to see an emoji other than the thumbs up, send me a note at
brett@hall-inc.com to get in our beta.

